

Show HN: Project ideas to do with your kids / students - irrationaljared

Hi all, not sure if there are any other parents &#x2F; teachers out there, but I recently started collecting project ideas from around the web and decided to make a site so that other people could submit projects &#x2F; project reports.<p>It&#x27;s nothing special, just trying to find good projects to do with my kids. If you have any good ideas I&#x27;d certainly appreciate you adding them. And if you try any of them out, it would be helpful if you let everyone else know how it went.<p>It&#x27;s called MakerParent (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.makerparent.com)
======
irrationaljared
Here's a link: [http://www.makerparent.com](http://www.makerparent.com)

------
kirchhoff
As a parent I think it's neat.

------
myersgp
really great idea!

